# Frank Reich



## Barnpreacher (Mar 28, 2008)

I received an invite today in the mail to a Bible Conference in MS that Frank Reich will be speaking at. I did not know that Reich was a Christian, not to mention reformed. It said that he served as the second president of RTS in Charlotte. Is he not serving in that position any longer? If not, does anybody know why he is no longer president there?

I remember watching Reich lead the Bills back against the Houston Oilers way back when, but I sure didn't know that he was a brother in Christ. I think that is tremendous news. I'm sure it's old news to a lot of you guys, but I always think it's pretty cool when you hear about guys who were/are big stage athletes and are also brothers in Christ.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 28, 2008)

He left there while I was still there to take a pastorate. He pastored and ARP church.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2008)

Danny Wuerffel is a believer as well and is now head of Desire Street Ministries.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 29, 2008)

Interesting. I thought of the Bills quarterback when I saw the thread title but thought that it must be about someone else with the same name.

I wonder what he would say regarding the possibility or impossibility of a confessionally reformed Christian ever playing professional football in the NFL. I have thought of this with many professional sports. If one is good enough they could possibly get away with stating a clause in their contract that they must not play any game that falls on Sunday, but with NFL that would be impossible.

I assume to be a reformed Christian in the NFL, one would have to take exception to the confessions of the 4th commandment.


----------



## Michael (Mar 29, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Interesting. I thought of the Bills quarterback when I saw the thread title but thought that it must be about someone else with the same name.
> 
> I wonder what he would say regarding the possibility or impossibility of a confessionally reformed Christian ever playing professional football in the NFL. I have thought of this with many professional sports. If one is good enough they could possibly get away with stating a clause in their contract that they must not play any game that falls on Sunday, but with NFL that would be impossible.
> 
> I assume to be a reformed Christian in the NFL, one would have to take exception to the confessions of the 4th commandment.



I was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 29, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Interesting. I thought of the Bills quarterback when I saw the thread title but thought that it must be about someone else with the same name.
> 
> I wonder what he would say regarding the possibility or impossibility of a confessionally reformed Christian ever playing professional football in the NFL. I have thought of this with many professional sports. If one is good enough they could possibly get away with stating a clause in their contract that they must not play any game that falls on Sunday, but with NFL that would be impossible.
> 
> I assume to be a reformed Christian in the NFL, one would have to take exception to the confessions of the 4th commandment.



You know, that never really hit me until now. I wondered why there wasn't very much discussion on this topic.  

Reich may be a brother in Christ, but his career seems to leave him in somewhat of an unconfessional state. Interesting. I wonder what RTS Charlotte thought about his days of playing on the Sabbath? Obviously they didn't let it stand in the way of him becoming their president.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not for certain as I did not ask him when I saw him, but he may not have been Reformed during his career...or he could have been drawn to Christ after his career...he told of this, but I think I was studying as he talked...maybe Chris Magnum would know or remember.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Mar 31, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> I received an invite today in the mail to a Bible Conference in MS that Frank Reich will be speaking at. I did not know that Reich was a Christian, not to mention reformed. It said that he served as the second president of RTS in Charlotte. Is he not serving in that position any longer? If not, does anybody know why he is no longer president there?
> 
> I remember watching Reich lead the Bills back against the Houston Oilers way back when, but I sure didn't know that he was a brother in Christ. I think that is tremendous news. I'm sure it's old news to a lot of you guys, but I always think it's pretty cool when you hear about guys who were/are big stage athletes and are also brothers in Christ.


Well, here's a bit of irony. With regards to that Bills/Oilers game, Reich said in a news conference that he listened to the song _In Christ Alone_ by Michael English (who has had some character issues ever since he committed adultery) before that pivotal game.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 1, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> Well, here's a bit of irony. With regards to that Bills/Oilers game, Reich said in a news conference that he listened to the song _In Christ Alone_ by Michael English (who has had some character issues ever since he committed adultery) before that pivotal game.



If it's the same _In Christ Alone _written by Stuart Townend then that is a tremendous song! 


In Christ alone my hope is found,
He is my light, my strength, my song;
This Cornerstone, this solid Ground,
Firm through the fiercest drought and storm.
What heights of love, what depths of peace, 
When fears are stilled, when strivings cease!
My Comforter, my All in All,
Here in the love of Christ I stand.


In Christ alone! – who took on flesh,
Fullness of God in helpless babe!
This gift of love and righteousness,
Scorned by the ones He came to save:
‘Til on that cross as Jesus died,
The wrath of God was satisfied –
For every sin on Him was laid;
Here in the death of Christ I live.



There in the ground His body lay,
Light of the world by darkness slain:
Then bursting forth in glorious Day
Up from the grave He rose again!
And as He stands in victory
Sin’s curse has lost its grip on me,
For I am His and He is mine –
Bought with the precious blood of Christ.



No guilt in life, no fear in death,
This is the power of Christ in me;
From life’s first cry to final breath,
Jesus commands my destiny.
No power of hell, no scheme of man,
Can ever pluck me from His hand;
‘Til He returns or calls me home, 
Here in the power of Christ I’ll stand!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 2, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> JasonGoodwin said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here's a bit of irony. With regards to that Bills/Oilers game, Reich said in a news conference that he listened to the song _In Christ Alone_ by Michael English (who has had some character issues ever since he committed adultery) before that pivotal game.
> ...


I can assure you that it's not. However, the lyrics that you just quoted have been performed by the trio of Maire Brennan, Joanne Hogg, and Margaret Becker, and it was also done by the Newsboys and, I do believe, by Keith Getty.


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2008)

On the way home from church today we passed by Sunrise Baptist Church. They had a banner outside announcing that Frank Reich will be speaking there next week on May 3rd.


----------



## TimV (Apr 27, 2008)

> You know, that never really hit me until now. I wondered why there wasn't very much discussion on this topic.



That was the central plot of the movie Chariots of Fire.


----------

